# LT2000



## Badgrandpa (Dec 13, 2016)

Greetings 
I have a LT2000 Craftsman, 18/42
Tractor stopped moving and will not move forward or reverse. 
I replaced a broken stationary pulley, next to the clutch pulley, belt turns, but tractor won't move.
Any ideas?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

did you check that the belt is routed correctly, is the belt going around the differential pulley completely, or did it get hung up on one of the guide pins that are there to keep the belt up against the pulley?


----------



## Badgrandpa (Dec 13, 2016)

willys55 said:


> did you check that the belt is routed correctly, is the belt going around the differential pulley completely, or did it get hung up on one of the guide pins that are there to keep the belt up against the pulley?


Thank you for the response Willys.
Yes , it is routed correctly, and it turns ,...but for some reason it doesn't move.
Sorry for my delay in responding, I'm pretty lost in the forums. I had to answer you on my phone 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Not sure...is there spring of sort which pulls pulley might be the problem?


----------



## Badgrandpa (Dec 13, 2016)

Really not sure whats up Thomas, but thanks for the reply 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

What's the Sears 917.xxxxxx number?
You haven't even stated if it's a manual or hydro trans.


----------



## Badgrandpa (Dec 13, 2016)

Sorry, it's a 6 speed manual 
I found the problem, it lost a keyway

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Glad you found the problem,hope the fix shall be quick.


----------



## Badgrandpa (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks
Some how it lost a keyway 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I have done it myself when you remove the tire/ wheel they can fall out of place. Just take a peek around on the ground where you was working on your tractor.


----------



## Badgrandpa (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks. I made a new one from bar stock.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad all worked out! The Devil is in the Detail. More info, more help!! Bad Grandpa... or is that Badgrandpa!!


----------

